# Marvel Fans



## Andie (Sep 30, 2019)

i love love LOVE marvel and the MCU and i need some furry friends who i can talk to about marvel XD and possibly see the movies together if you're nearby!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Sep 30, 2019)

I enjoy marvel a lot as well- and I'd be happy to talk about it anytime. We likely don't live nearby, 99.99% of people here i talk to don't lol, it's lonely fur me over here.


----------



## Andie (Oct 1, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> I enjoy marvel a lot as well- and I'd be happy to talk about it anytime. We likely don't live nearby, 99.99% of people here i talk to don't lol, it's lonely fur me over here.



awe, you can add me on discord or telegram if you wanna bond over marvel XD


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 1, 2019)

Andie said:


> awe, you can add me on discord or telegram if you wanna bond over marvel XD


Lol sure thing~ my discord btw is BluefiremarkII#2898


----------



## Andie (Oct 1, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Lol sure thing~ my discord btw is BluefiremarkII#2898



i sent you a friend request


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 1, 2019)

Accepted


----------

